
Cushion – Easiest way to deal with your heated customers - rbishop
http://www.cushion.rocks
======
Neliquat
This seems like a great idea once fuzzed out. However I can also see it
further frustrating customers seeking direct answers. Pitching as an auto-
triage seems to make more sense to me than 'deal with' customers. Delivering
complex info in average-human digestible bits may also find a niche, perhaps
for fitment or options in a complex but easily matrixable dataset, such as
auto part interoperability.

